# taking my Hot Smoking girl friend fishing this weekend



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm taken this sweety fishing this weekend.Hope she doesn't scare away all the fish.:help:

:help: Just wanna see if I can get as many views as SwineAssassiN when the title include a hot babes.


----------



## Southernflounder (Dec 19, 2013)

You need to see a psychiatrist or an optometrist if that's your wife.


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

Bruce, thats bad in so many ways.. yup.. go see eye doc..


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

Guys only use "smoking hot girlfriend" when they don't have anything else to work with.
I know a couple women who were cute when they were young but, couldn't buy attention 15-20 years later.
When women turn 30 you'll get a "real" idea what they will look like the rest of their life.

.
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=949274


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Bass-Tracker said:


> Guys only use "smoking hot girlfriend" when they don't have anything else to work with.
> I know a couple women who were cute when they were young but, couldn't buy attention 15-20 years later.
> When women turn 30 you'll get a "real" idea what they will look like the rest of their life.
> 
> ...


So ur saying I have nothing else to work with? What do u mean exactly?


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Your SHG needs a shave.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

HAhaHA! That is too funny and I had to look! The only difference is that we probably wont be looking again for another peek!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Just exactly how many time did you look on the other thread Big D???sad3sm


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

ROFL.... Is she from Good Times sitcom?


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Note to self: Continue to open *SwineAssassiN*'s threads that reference ladies, but not Bruce's. Both know how to fish, but one is blind.


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Did she get her head stuck in a crab traphwell:


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Bass-Tracker said:


> Guys only use "smoking hot girlfriend" when they don't have anything else to work with.
> I know a couple women who were cute when they were young but, couldn't buy attention 15-20 years later.
> When women turn 30 you'll get a "real" idea what they will look like the rest of their life.
> 
> ...


Your delirious.



SwineAssassiN said:


> So ur saying I have nothing else to work with? What do u mean exactly?


He's scared of hot chics like yours or he prefers the dong.



Whitebassfisher said:


> Note to self: Continue to open *SwineAssassiN*'s threads that reference ladies, but not Bruce's. Both know how to fish, but one is blind.


Exactly! Lol. Green sent.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

That looks like a shrunken head and it gives me the shrunken head too!

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## ChrisH2 (May 22, 2010)

haha Bruce, maybe you can get that person to jump into the water and make all the fish jump into the boat. Fastest limit ever, and a new way to dead stick. We can call the Ugly Stick method haha lol


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

She gives Hillary Clinton a run for her money


----------



## MJP (Dec 9, 2007)

^^^^^ LMFAO

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

.........


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

Old Whaler said:


> He-She gives Hillary Clinton a run for her money


Fixed it for ya.

.


----------



## ranger374v (Dec 23, 2010)

Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## sargentmajor (Sep 13, 2012)

Does she have a sister...? Seriously get ahold of yourself...like literally and checkout pornhub.com......uhhhhhhhh...so Ive been told...honest. The good thing about her is you never have to worry about some other guy hitting on her/ him, it?


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

musta been close to closing time


----------



## UnclePoPo (Jun 4, 2013)

**** Bruce. Wasn't paying attention of who opened the thread. Thought it was another Swine thread with the title. Spit my drink all over the computer. Think I might have peed myself just a little too.


----------



## FoghornLeghorn (Sep 11, 2012)

She looks like she stuck her face in a bathtub full of treble hooks.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Ahahaha! Happy Mother's Day?


----------



## droebuck (Oct 17, 2011)

Wow all I can say is wow.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Bruce isnt picky. LoL


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

For crying out loud would someone hook Bruce up with a new girl friend

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey when you're drunk might be the prettiest thing you ever saw.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Bruce if you have motor trouble on the lake it might be hard to get a tow in now. I'm for sure pulling out the binocs :ac550: before I come close


----------



## Pete25 (Apr 20, 2011)

Lmfao bruce!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Bruce you crack me up dude


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Beer burns coming out of your nose


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Suggest Euthanasia at the Vet. J/K!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I think it hit every limb on the way down. Then climbed back up and did it once again just to make sure. 

Might be time to revive the old catfish thread of swineassassins.  his new girl doesnt have as big of bobbers but he doing just fine for himself. Bruce you are banned from gf pics and swineassassin needs to post more. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------

